# Homer Heaven



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Damn this board is slow. Maybe this will wake you guys up...


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Ooooooo yeeeaaa!!!! Check out that pair!!!! 

















Of wheels! :eekster:


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

which turner is that?? is 4x specific?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

545cu4ch said:


> which turner is that?? is 4x specific?


Yes.


----------



## Gambox (Jun 30, 2004)

Foxy mama :yikes:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

bigger t-t-turner resolution pic....










Enjoy... 









This proves that only homers that really ride are from the feminine sex.


----------



## Rocky_Rene (Apr 12, 2007)

Nel 2-3 las viejas ... sobre todo la segunda hay que ponerle algo para reafirmar... la primera... que buenas llantas tiene esa bici ... pero en general 2-3 :lol: 
mi señora esposa esta mejor...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Rocky_Rene said:


> Nel 2-3 las viejas ... sobre todo la segunda hay que ponerle algo para reafirmar... la primera... que buenas llantas tiene esa bici ... pero en general 2-3 :lol:
> mi señora esposa esta mejor...


Toc... son todas fotos de la misma... ya deja de fumar esa onda.

Se llama Anneke Beerten y le gano la primera prueba de la copa del mundo en Vigo a "Kill Jill" (Jill Kitner)...

Tu señora esposa ya gano alguna prueba de la copa del mundo??
Seguro rueda una Rocky...


----------



## Gambox (Jun 30, 2004)

cof, cof... :eekster:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Gambox said:


> cof, cof... :eekster:


Gambox... that one is sooo old, that the gal in the pic should be a grandmother by now! 

Anyways... always pleasant to watch at. Sorry... to look at.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

si la Annekke esta bien... en la entrevista hasta salen fotos de que corria BMX desde niña.. y fue campeona del mundo varias veces en BMX....


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Why are these pics in this thread??? Pretty irrelevant, since homers are more into men,...


----------



## Rocky_Rene (Apr 12, 2007)

Warp said:


> Toc... son todas fotos de la misma... ya deja de fumar esa onda.
> 
> Se llama Anneke Beerten y le gano la primera prueba de la copa del mundo en Vigo a "Kill Jill" (Jill Kitner)...
> 
> ...


pues X de todas formas ...  no ha ganado ninguna pero que copas se carga!!! :eekster: :skep: :lol:

Claro que rueda una Rocky! :thumbsup: .. por que crees que es un simbolo sexual y su pagina es la mas visitada en internet ...

La puedes admirar en se lo que hicieron el verano pasado, el smoking, etc.. y en almas perdias ( ghost whisperer)....

Con una mujer asi... que importa si sabe andar en bici o no... la enseñamos toc la enseñamos!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Why are these pics in this thread??? Pretty irrelevant, since homers are more into men,...


Because she's the ONLY homer really riding her bike!!

The rest just look at them, change a part or two, ride it at the Naucalli or Chapultepec and they "ride"...


----------



## Gambox (Jun 30, 2004)

Ok this one is from Annekke


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Gambox said:


> Ok this one is from Annekke


That's why I love my Schwalbes!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rocky_Rene (Apr 12, 2007)

Warp said:


> That's why I love my Schwalbes!!! :thumbsup:


Leve la vieja y leve las llantas....


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

las chualbis estan del culo


----------



## Gambox (Jun 30, 2004)

Mandé la foto por la annekee en pelotas ni había visto la llanta jaja ut:


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Gambox said:


> Mandé la foto por la annekee en pelotas ni había visto la llanta jaja ut:


en pelotas??? asi que es....de esas ??

wacala:blush:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> wacala:blush:


... sigh... kids...


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Warp said:


> ... sigh... kids...


I know, bad joke :cryin:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Mada... not even an acneic 12 year old matches your desesperation...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Mada... not even an acneic 12 year old matches your desesperation...


Clearly, you haven't been married... sigh... ahhh... Kids...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Warp said:


> Clearly, you haven't been married... sigh... ahhh... Kids...


Ahhhh adults


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> Mada... not even an acneic 12 year old matches your desesperation...


Dude, lets talk AFTER you loose your virginity!!!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

elmadaleno said:


> Dude, lets talk AFTER you loose your virginity!!!


You'd be amazed at what age do teenagers loose their virginity, we are not in 1982 anymore dude


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> You'd be amazed at what age do teenagers loose their virginity, we are not in 1982 anymore dude


Back in the day you married "old" when you married at 23... Being a male.

At what age you think people used to get started back in the day?? 
However, it used to be "sinful"... while now it's something to brag about.

Dude... it's the same old song and dance... It's just that you still need a few years more to realize  . People has been "doing it" while early teenagers since the Earth just cooled down enough to walk barefeet on it.

Actually, you guys remind me pretty much of how I was like when I was your age... Maybe that's why I like you guys so much. :thumbsup:

You guys are good kids... do what you want, do as you feel... But whatever you do, don't make stupid things like hanging around with hookers, doing drugs or getting someone pregnant...

Sorry... but just today, my son got back to us after a vacation with my parents and I'm feeling "fatherly".


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Warp said:


> Sorry... but just today, my son got back to us after a vacation with my parents and I'm feeling "fatherly".


Awwww, very well then.......

.....back to topic :thumbsup:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Awwww, very well then.......
> 
> .....back to topic :thumbsup:


Post a pic then... :devil:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Warp said:


> Post a pic then... :devil:


Huh? back to Homer Heaven topic...?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Huh? back to Homer Heaven topic...?


Nah, riding girls pics ...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Oh.. i'll chip in

Funny









Would you ride her..... bicycle?









For the XC people...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Would you ride her..... bicycle?


This chick is a bombshell!! Wow!!! Is she legal or jailbait? Can't tell from the pics.

First pic... best use for gloves I've seen... :thumbsup:

Good material Tacu!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

*Roadie content...*


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

yeah that is a super hot roadie


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> You'd be amazed at what age do teenagers loose their virginity, we are not in 1982 anymore dude


At what age? I lost mine when I got married (like you're supposed to) :thumbsup:


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Me likes this thread!!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> At what age? I lost mine when I got married (like you're supposed to) :thumbsup:


OK, Tacu... now I agree with you... :bluefrown:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Rachel Atherton


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## alcarve (Apr 29, 2006)

*one you can't miss*

i think you can't miss these ones


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

alcarve said:


> i think you can't miss these ones


WE HAVE A WINNER!!!


----------



## alcarve (Apr 29, 2006)

sorry... I know that the pics I posted where to much......hot... but if someones wants the complete series, just ask 4 it jejejejeje


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

alcarve said:


> sorry... I know that the pics I posted where to much......hot... but if someones wants the complete series, just ask 4 it jejejejeje


Not at all, please go ahead and post the entire series, it will be especially... "informative" for the young guns!!!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Not at all, please go ahead and post the entire series, it will be especially... "informative" for the young guns!!!


I dunno.... 545 prefers pirates in spandex with a 4-battery flashlight in his pants, if you know what I mean...


----------



## alcarve (Apr 29, 2006)

jajajajajaja


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Warp said:


> I dunno.... 545 prefers pirates in spandex with a 4-battery flashlight in his pants, if you know what I mean...


Dont act as if you didnt like it warp....


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Dont act as if you didnt like it warp....


At least I don't deny it...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Buncha gheys


----------

